# Babies with extra scutes.



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Do extra scutes on a tortoise have any kind of health risk? Do they effect the tortoise in any way? Will it cause bad growth that can harm your tortoise. All of the tortoise's I own have great scutes. But I'm all for underdogs or in this case torts and would not be opposed to buy a extra scute tortoise. Given the correct information with any extra care. Just general info please. Or maybe a special care sheet if needed for the extra scutes.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2014)

Normally extra scutes have no health problems with them. There are some tortoises with extra scutes who seem to not do as well, but you also find that with "normal" scuted animals. Is it a higher percent? Nobody has really done any studies that I know of working with extra sctues. I would not consider them in any way an underdog. To me, they are the much better animal.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Okay. I just didn't know if the extras would hurt their growth patterns. Or anything. Does their shell grow correctly? Even for a sulcata?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 27, 2014)

I would assume that extra scutes are a deformity and if your breeding your trying to breed prefection but your breeding deformitys . It just my thought
Not law


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I'm not breeding. I'm thinking about buying a hatchling with an extra. I don't really want to breed for a few years.  but I agree. I would want all perfect hatchlings.


----------



## Saleama (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got one extra scute Leopard tort. There is no visible difference that I have seen apart from, of course, the extra scute. He eats normal and is growing normally, if not a bit faster, than the other three. His is quite different though as it is an extra scute on the front and most I have seen are in the back.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 27, 2014)

Generally extra and/or split scutes are caused by the breeder incubating the eggs at a higher temperature to help raise the chances that the tortoises will be female. I usually incubate at 88 degrees for females and rarely get extra scutes, but every now and again. A couple other breeders I know incubate at 89 degrees and all have extra scutes, but they are more expensive tortoises and temp sex determination is a big deal...but never a guarantee. All the ones I raised up were females. Anyways, from everything that is shown this far, it is purely cosmetic and doesn't harm them. They do become listed as a "grade b" but some people really like the uniqueness or having one that is a bit different, some people don't care in general and simply want active and healthy. To each is own


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Okay. Thanks for your experience.  I will definitely consider one.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 27, 2014)

I have had the pleasure of having both, normal and extra scutes, and they are the same to me...both have been very healthy


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Okay great to hear. I'm really considering one.  every bit of info helps.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 27, 2014)

No health issues, purely cosmetic. Like what has been said it usually occurs in higher incubation temperatures which is why most turn out to be female, not always the case though. I have a few split scute adults and they are some of my best breeders and it is not hereditary either. 

As a side note... my absolute favorite part about eggs hatching is looking for unique split scutes that create a cool pattern. In general its a great way to tell your torts apart.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome! I am going to buy a split scute sulcata sometime in the future. I will then have two of each species that I have and they won't be alone.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2014)

There are also some splits that are genetic in origin it appears, not just because of incubation temperatures.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting. How does that happen?


----------



## J_W (Jan 27, 2014)

I love the ones with split/extra scutes. Like other people said, it makes them one of a kind. Plus they are usually a little cheaper, so to me it's win win. My baby Sulcata eats like a pig and is growing very well, so I would say they are just as healthy as normal scute ones.


----------



## jvaldes55 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> There are also some splits that are genetic in origin it appears, not just because of incubation temperatures.



I always thought split scutes were purely cosmetic and were not hereditary, I am interested to know of any with genetic origins. Do you know of any examples?


----------



## gustaf (Jan 27, 2014)

I think its kind of interesting that extra scute torts are less expensive. They are more rare. If they were presented as unique and rare in a positive light instead of a defect one could almost expect to pay more for them. Its funny. Some people see it as a defect and some see it as something unique to treasure and would probably be willing to pay extra for them, even though they normally sell for a little less. Its kind of ironic.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RE: Babies with extra scutes.*



gustaf said:


> I think its kind of interesting that extra scute torts are less expensive. They are more rare. If they were presented as unique and rare in a positive light instead of a defect one could almost expect to pay more for them. Its funny. Some people see it as a defect and some see it as something unique to treasure and would probably be willing to pay extra for them, even though they normally sell for a little less. Its kind of ironic.



Its really depends on the actual split scute for me. For the most part I give discounts on split scutes because there is less demand for them. On the flip side if they have unique and interesting patterns I charge extra or I'm happy to keep them for myself.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RE: Babies with extra scutes.*



tortoisetime565 said:


> Awesome! I am going to buy a split scute sulcata sometime in the future. I will then have two of each species that I have and they won't be alone.



Glad you have decided to get one with a split.  
Now, may I suggest you search for info about housing Torts in pairs like you did to learn about split scutes


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 28, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> tortoisetime565 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! I am going to buy a split scute sulcata sometime in the future. I will then have two of each species that I have and they won't be alone.
> ...



I will for sure. I have two Russians two redfoots, both of each have a male and a female. And one sulcata. They all bask together on their balcony and she gets lonely. She just sits there while the others lay next to each other. So I want another sulcata. I normally only buy juveniles. But idk how much a split scute jeuv would be. Or where to get one. I do know that our new house has three backyards. They all get bigger. So I'm going to have 3 tort pens. I'm excited to make them. I bought some new tortoise grass seed mix I'm going to plant EVERYWHERE! And I'm building a new table for the inside of the house for cold days and nights. So I'm going to look into housing them together. I kinda want a male sulcata. But i don't want to breed them. So I might get another female. But that will be in a few months.


----------



## gustaf (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess often times there are bullying issues when torts are kept in pairs. The sulcata is definately one of the species known for this. Sometimes you can get away with it. Sometimes you cant. A few years back i had 2 males about 10 to 12 inches in length. They seemd to get along just fine. I witnessed no dominancy issues. They did not fight or ram each other. They both ate well. The thing with these guys is that they had been kept together since they were hatchlings. I bet if they were seperated for a while and got used to being alone they would most likely not be too happy to have to share their space again. Many people are adamantly against keeping torts together in pairs. They usually do better by themselves or in larger groups (preferably with only one male and 2 or more females.) There are exceptions. If you try it I recommend that you watch their behavior closely and have a backup plan to seperate them if need be.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 28, 2014)

gustaf said:


> I guess often times there are bullying issues when torts are kept in pairs. The sulcata is definately one of the species known for this. Sometimes you can get away with it. Sometimes you cant. A few years back i had 2 males about 10 to 12 inches in length. They seemd to get along just fine. I witnessed no dominancy issues. They did not fight or ram each other. They both ate well. The thing with these guys is that they had been kept together since they were hatchlings. I bet if they were seperated for a while and got used to being alone they would most likely not be too happy to have to share their space again. Many people are adamantly against keeping torts together in pairs. They usually do better by themselves or in larger groups (preferably with only one male and 2 or more females.) There are exceptions. If you try it I recommend that you watch their behavior closely and have a backup plan to seperate them if need be.



I will for sure! My sulcata refuses to eat unless she is with her redfoot friend rupert. But rupert likes to be with both her and Roxx-I. But Roxxi wants to be alone. Lol. It's like a soap opera.


----------



## gustaf (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol. Thats really neat how they have their own personality quirks. And likes and dislikes.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 28, 2014)

gustaf said:


> Lol. Thats really neat how they have their own personality quirks. And likes and dislikes.



When she got a runny nose I had to separate them just in case and rupert would sleep in the water bowl because he could see her and she would sleep on the ledge of her cage so she could see him. I feel so mean for having to separate them.



She will go to his cage through the balcony. Roxxi is the shady one in the corner lol. Rupert on the ramp and oogy on the top.


----------

